# JD Backhoe Attachment Hydraulic Failure



## Shouldaboughtnew (Jan 30, 2021)

I recently bought Kubota tractor with JD backhoe attachment. Attachment is pretty old and has been painted to match the tractor - cannot find model number - I believe it's a 1650.

Day 1 everything seemed to work fine. Implements had a little less power than I expected them to have but pulled a couple stumps out without any issues.

The next time I got on the backhoe I noticed a slight loss of power. I couldn't use the backhoe with the stabilizers down. Bucket had plenty of power with stabilizers up. Decided I needed more oil and that I'd get some to add before the next use. Tractor had a flat tire I was taking to repair so I parked it, turned it off, got ready to take the tire off, fired up the backhoe to use the stabilizer to lift the tire and I had no hydraulic pressure.

Did a bunch of troubleshooting. Removed hoses and reattached. Removed pump from PTO and reattached. Eventually added hydraulic fluid (Universal Fluid which I've now learned was not the right stuff to use) and after adding a couple gallons I regained power in the hydraulics. I'm working in the mountains and had the tractor parked on a slope so decided all my problems were due to the oil settling into the front of the tank away from the suction hose.

Worked for another half day with the backhoe but noticed I was losing fluid - some coming from a cylinder which I've now banged on enough to stop the leak. Parked it overnight and went back today to troubleshoot. Saw that I was actually losing quite a bit of fluid through the tank breather hose. Some comes out when the machine is running but it continues to pour out after the PTO has been disengaged and the engine is off (almost an entire gallon). Let everything that needed to drain come out then tried components - no power. Didn't get any fluid out to see if it was foamy or bubbly but unless it's not very apparent I didn't notice either. I filled it up again to see if I could get it to spill over again to take a better look but then the pump started to cavitate so I turned it off.

Based on the fact that I was having trouble before the pump started cavitating, I'm thinking my issue must be somewhere other than the pump and that I've just made it worse through troubleshooting, but I'm not quite sure what to do next other than drop it off and bury it in a hole.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The first thing I would do is check to see if the breather hose actually goes into the oil itself, or if the breather connection has an extension into the oil, the oil is siphoning out because of this extension, I am not saying it has an extension, but I would check, the second cause of over flow would be the oil is getting hot and expanding and forcing itself out, the amount is unbelievable, and thirdly if the oil was foaming, you should be able to see the bubbles from the over flow pipe/hose.

Shame about the two different oils in the tank, you will rectify this I know and I wish I was a bit closer, you could throw the unit over my fence.😎

Persevere, you will find the problem.

Could you post some photos of the problem area and the unit ?.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

It'll be the pump that determines the proper fluid. the valves and cylinders don't care.

the return discharge should have a tube going below the oil level. If the discharge tube (can't remember the proper name) fell off, it will cause airation that might explain it being weak, and excess splashing in the tank, causing it to come out the breather. 

It might also be weak if the pump is shot or the relief is set too low.


----------

